# 98 Toyota Sienna Clock & Mirrors



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

On my 1998 Toyota Sienna both the instrument panel digital clock and side view mirror controls quit working on the same day. Everything else electrical does work. A few Google searches show this problem is not uncommon, but unfortunately... no answers.

I checked all of the fuses visually, all are good. While checking the fuse panel with a volt-meter (with the ignition key "on") all fuses except two have 12 VDC on both sides. I found two 15A fuses labeled "HEAD(RH)" and "HEAD(LH)" that do not have 12 VDC on either side. 

I suspect they are related to the problem, but have no idea where they get their 12 VDC from. Ideas?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are probably the left and right headlights.
If you have a radio in the car,is it working?
There may be an inline fuse under the dash
in the wiring.
Worth a look.
If the headlights don't work,there may be a fusible 
link under the hood coonected to the battery that
opened up.
It would just look like a wire,but acts as a fuse.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Headlights, tailights, dome lights, instrument panel, heat & AC, radio... everything else works. Just no clock and mirrors.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You should look at the Toyota booklet because if yours is like the 87 Toyota PU I had the fuse boxes are in 3 places. 
I had box under the hood, Drivers side panel and I think in or behind the glove box.

So they are not all in one place.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks, I will check that out. I found one fuse box under the hood by the battery, and a couple of relays on the pasenger side rear. Will look for more in the morning.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

you might check the library to see if they have manuals

if they do it would provide the schematic


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can look here and maybe get the info you have if you don't have the manual. 
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/

Plus a call to a Toyota dealer is free and bet they can tell you over the phone where to look.


----------

